# Which Spear is Better?



## Kane (Dec 4, 2004)

[font=arial, verdana, helvetica]I have no idea where to put polearm weapon topics so I will just post it here.

The three spears below are probably the best quality spears I have found throughout the Internet. They are all made by Hanwei/Paul Chen. The spear types include Halbred, Pudao, and a somewhat normal spear. They are below;


Halbred: http://www.imperialweapons.com/polearms/12halberd.html


Pudao: http://store.knifecenter.com/pgi-ProductSpec?2072GT


Normal Spear:
http://www.imperialweapons.com/pole...ikingspear.html


To help me decide which spear is the best, please tell me first of all the three spears which would you use in a fight? Would it be the Normal Spear, Halbred, or Pudao? 

Also, looking at all three spears which do you think is constructed the best?[/font]


----------



## Adept (Dec 4, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> [font=arial, verdana, helvetica]To help me decide which spear is the best, please tell me first of all the three spears which would you use in a fight?[/font]


 Come again? I dont know about you, but where I live, its not exactly legal to carry spears around without a very good reason. I would never use a spear in a fight because I am extremely unlikely to have access to one, should I need to fight. I imagine you are in a similar situation.


----------



## Kane (Dec 4, 2004)

Actually, you are allowed to hold any type of weapon imaginable in the US. Only automatic machine rifles or a bazooka is are not allowed.


I have recently heard in Australia that they have banned weapons such as swords or axes. Not sure whether that is good or bad for the country.


----------



## Adept (Dec 4, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> Actually, you are allowed to hold any type of weapon imaginable in the US. Only automatic machine rifles or a bazooka is are not allowed.


 
 Yeah, but you cant walk down the street with one, surely? Owning yes, but carrying in public? Even if you could carry it in public, how practical is that? Why would you carry a spear with you to a bar, or down to the shops to get some milk?




> I have recently heard in Australia that they have banned weapons such as swords or axes. Not sure whether that is good or bad for the country.


 Its definately not good. It's only in one state, Victoria, which is where I live for the next few months. Swords and edged weapons were already classed as restricted weapons. That means you can own them without a license, but you cant carry them in public. They have recently changed the legislation so that you may no longer own them without a license, and they are required to be locked in a safety cabinet similar to a gun safe.

 Since it was _already_ illegal to carry them on the street, I dont see the goal of this legislation being particularly useful.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 4, 2004)

My first question is what style are you studying and what is being taught?  If all three are being taught than try handleing each one and see what feels best to you and start with that one to train with


----------



## Vadim (Dec 4, 2004)

I dont have much experience with spears, but I like the look of the Pudao. It seems to me that the normal spear would be lighter and therefore quicker to utilize. Of course I would not carry a spear on the street with me. Either way good luck with your decision.

-Vadim


----------

